# Job Vacancy - Education Officer @ The Royal Zoological Society of Scotland (Kincraig)



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

The Royal Zoological Society of Scotland (RZSS), a charity founded in 1909, owns and manages Edinburgh Zoo and the Highland Wildlife Park (HWP). The Zoo is the 2nd most popular paying visitor attraction in Scotland, attracting over 600,000 visitors annually. The Highland Wildlife Park is a premier visitor attraction based at Kincraig outside Aviemore, attracting over 100,000 visitors and features animals from mountain and tundra habitats. The Society is Scotland’s leading wildlife conservation charity and has an international reputation for its very active conservation, research and education programmes. 

The Highland Wildlife Park is modernizing and expanding to meet and exceed the demands of visitors for the best facilities and services, while maintaining its excellent standards of animal welfare and enhancing its conservation and education activities. The Animal, Education & Conservation Department plays a central, dynamic part in this process. 

A vacancy has arisen for an Education Officer working within the Animal, Education, Conservation team. This role is to be part of the team communicating to visitors and developing and delivering the RZSS learning programme at HWP and working on the RZSS supported Tooth & Claw initiative Tooth and Claw: Britain's wild predators and the way we feel about them . 

This role requires good communication skills and ability to relate to different age and ability groups. Organisational and administration skills are also an advantage. The successful candidate will need to work in close collaboration with others and the post requires flexible working and includes working weekends, and is offered initially as a 0.8 position (equivalent to an average of 30 hours a week). 

The successful candidate will preferably have a degree and experience of giving presentations/ public speaking, education/teaching in formal or informal context and working with diverse age groups, and have a good level of animal / environmental knowledge, a particular interest in people and predator issues is useful, and excellent customer care. 

This is a permanent post with salary in the region of £16,500 pro rata. 

This post is subject to an enhanced CRB check. 

Applications should be received by 5pm on 12th APRIL 2010. Invitation to interview will be by email/phone with interviews at HWP on 21st April. Start date as soon as possible. 

For further information please email [email protected] or phone 0131 314 0324. 

To apply please send your CV with a completed RZSS application form (available from Welcome to Edinburgh Zoo under about the zoo, then people at the zoo), marked ‘HWP Education Officer’ to Stephen Woollard, Education & Interpretation Manager, RZSS, Edinburgh Zoo, 134 Corstorphine Road, Edinburgh EH12 6TS. 

Our mission is to inspire and excite our visitors with the wonder of living animals, and so to promote the conservation of threatened species and habitats. 

The RZSS strives to be an equal opportunities employer. Registered Charity SC004064


----------

